# company name and domain queries



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

I have all but decided on a domain name for my tshirt site, and after doing a web search (just googling) noticed the same name is being used by a Japanese company (not related to t-shirts or apparel, or design). I could find no information on them and no website - just a solitary mention on some BB with posts almost all in Japanese. 

The name I want has not been registered as a .com.au domain name, but it is already taken as a .com name. By adding "tees" to the end, I can register the name as a .com.

My question is, does anyone know of any possible problems that might arise if I register this name (without the "tees" on the end) as a .com.au and subsequently as an Australian company name, given that a Japanese company apparently exists using the same name?

I know whenever I see a query like this on the forum, my first thought is "well, just think up a new name". I am now a little wiser.

I have gone through literally *thousands* of possibilities over the last 3 weeks, involving virtually everyone I know in brainstorming sessions, using thesauruses and rhyming dictionaries etc...and 99% of the names I have come up with are already registered as a .com. Believe me, this includes a lot of whacko off-beat names that I would have thought most unlikely to have been registered, but it seems that almost all names that are reasonably short and make any sense, draw on punning, use common phrases or mutations of them or use rhyme are already registered. 

That's why I would like to go with the one I have chosen if at all possible. Otherwise, I'm just going to have to come up with something silly or nonsensical, and I sort of prefer not to do that.

So if anyone can illuminate me on my queries above, would be most appreciative.


----------



## DBT (Feb 20, 2007)

Well it could potentially cause problems. The Australian fashion label Tsubi had to change their name because another brand was called tsubo... so if you have high aspirations perhaps another name is best - otherwise you may not be able to operate in japan under that name (if it ever comes to that). If the japanese company is in a completely different field you could always just register whateveryournameis clothing as a business name and whateveryournameis.com as the website. but of course, this kind of post will always end up with the inevitable "consult a lawyer, it could save you bulk money in the long run" comment.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, when two people use the same name, there's always a potential for problems.

It's hard to say "how big of a problem", since sometimes they go unnoticed for years and sometimes companies are very strict about similar names and start firing off lawsuits right away. We have no idea what kind of company the similar named company is.

It's _possible_ that by adding "tees" to the end of the other companies domain name, then they may say that you are causing confusion because your website sounds like you are selling the official tees for their company.

It's possible they won't care at all. We really can't know for sure.

Unfortunately, this is sort of along the lines of those "legal advice" type questions 

Could you try buying the .com version of the name? Does it appear to be for sale?


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for your responses, James and Rodney. I've decided to avoid potential problems and go with another name (came to me in a flash of just-woke-up inspiration) and - amazingly - it was not taken. So, immediately registered the .com and .com.au and am now feeling much relieved. 

This name-choosing task was incredibly challenging, not because I couldn't come up with multiple good possibilities, but because (as mentioned above) every one of them was already registered as a .com, even the whack-job ones. 

Anyway, happy ending


----------



## OhanaMart (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree it's a pain these days. I register any name that sounds cool that no one has taken. I always tell my friends and customers (I do hosting) to get a URL before you start anything on the web, you can build everything else later. My good friend and I found a great name that wasn't taken for our T-shirt business on the first try. It was amazing! LOL


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

OhanaMart said:


> I agree it's a pain these days. I register any name that sounds cool that no one has taken. I always tell my friends and customers (I do hosting) to get a URL before you start anything on the web, you can build everything else later.


I once would have scoffed at that suggestion, OhanaMart, and thought smugly to myself "no imagination" - but I think it's a good strategy now. I really am gobsmacked at how many names you'd assume no one would have thought of, let alone registered, are gone as .coms. There must be many millions registered and not being used as active websites. Hardly any of those I wanted that were taken had sites attached to them. VERY annoying.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

OhanaMart said:


> I agree it's a pain these days. I register any name that sounds cool that no one has taken. I always tell my friends and customers (I do hosting) to get a URL before you start anything on the web, you can build everything else later.


Exactly, good thinking!

Well Ross, now we all know where Angus Young got his guitar from  j/k


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Loot,

hahaha! Yeah, the old 70s SG has a massive clout - just about unmatched, I'd say. Plus, they're really light, so you can mess around with guitar hero poses with only minimal chance of displacing a vertebra! 

I actually saw ACDC in about 75 or so at a local pub in Perth, pre-punk (in Perth) and way before they got big. Bon Scott was sitting with the rest of the band and roadies at a table sinking amber for an hour before the gig - very down-to-earth, obvious larrikin. Needless to say, they ROCKED like hell.

Ooops - I guess I saw Angus's SG before I bought mine! Oh well...


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross B said:


> I actually saw ACDC in about 75 or so at a local pub in Perth, pre-punk (in Perth) and way before they got big. Bon Scott was sitting with the rest of the band and roadies at a table sinking amber for an hour before the gig - very down-to-earth, obvious larrikin. Needless to say, they ROCKED like hell.


Cool! You lucker, I wish I saw them when Bon Scott was still alive.


----------



## OhanaMart (Aug 27, 2007)

Most recent disappointment was when i found out wombatweb dot com was taken. I thought of it while watching documentary on the discovery channel. Then I realized that of course someone from down under would have it...

One of these days i will compile a list of my domains. I really don't remember what I have anymore!!


----------



## A Family Affair (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello out there,

How do you go about registering a name? What does it mean to register a name?


Thanks,

AD


----------



## OhanaMart (Aug 27, 2007)

A Family Affair said:


> Hello out there,
> 
> How do you go about registering a name? What does it mean to register a name?
> 
> ...


We are talking about getting your own dot com name (or whatever ending you like)

For example: www . yourcompanyname . com


----------



## A Family Affair (Sep 26, 2007)

OK, sounds like you're talking about getting a website name. How does one go about getting a dot com etc.? So if I come up with a name for example, www. my teeshirts. com, how do I register that name?


----------



## OhanaMart (Aug 27, 2007)

Do a google search for "Domain Names" and pick one you like. Should be about $8 a year give or take. The longer you buy the cheaper it gets, by a few dollars. I usually buy for 2-5 years and keep the auto renewal on.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

A Family Affair said:


> OK, sounds like you're talking about getting a website name. How does one go about getting a dot com etc.? So if I come up with a name for example, www. my teeshirts. com, how do I register that name?


You go to godaddy.com, mydomain.com, or someplace like that and search to see if the domain is available and you register it and pay the fees.


----------



## A Family Affair (Sep 26, 2007)

Excellent info!

Thank very much.

AD


----------

